# Deer meat



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

With deer season approaching, or already starting, 
what parts of the deer should I ask my deer hunting friends to save for me? I am not a hunter. The only way I ever took shots at wildlife was with a camera.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

all of it!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08all of it!


What she said. The only issue with deer is if they might have CWD then you might want to avoid brain and spinal cord. Some say it is not transmittable (if that is a word) to dogs but I would rather be safe than sorry. 

Make sure you set them up with plastic baggies to bring all the goodies out when they clean them! (liver, kidneys, spleen, heart.......)


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

Jolene turned her nose up at the raw deer meat. She sniffed the piece, took it gently and spit it out. 


I think she wanted me to cook it for her...











Powell


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jax turns her nose up at it too but I figured out she just likes a little topping on her food so I coat venison, beef heart and beef tongue with yogurt.

Now I was browning stew meat the other day and dropped two pieces that Sierra and Baron scarfed right up.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

We received about 10lbs of ground deer meat from my parents, it had been in the freezer for a while and had some burn on it, so we give it to the pups. Duncan eats, well Dunc eats anything. Anna at first wasn't sure, but if I mix yogurt with it she loves it.

Hopefully during hunting season I can get some kidney, heart, etc.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Don't forget the bones. When my dad acutally got deer, each of the dogs were given a leg. My dad hasn't gotten a deer in years. Now, my parents' neighbor will cut up the legs, freeze them and bring them over when I'm down visiting. Last year, he ended up getting a buck w/ a busted antler (not mountable) and was generous enough to cut the antlers up and gave them to us.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Our landlord has been providing us with heart and liver from his hunting trips. Abby and both my cats adore the "sweet meats", but Ronja doesn't quite understand that raw meat is food. *shakes head*


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

You can't, you must send it allllllllllllllllll to Oregon for Dante









I like Amaruq wouldn't feed brain/spine/etc


----------

